# Any Gundam fans here?



## ms05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Because you're reading a post by one.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2014)

hi


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 6, 2014)

I enjoyed Bokurano immensely. Does that count?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I enjoyed Bokurano immensely. Does that count?


Nope.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 6, 2014)

No, Gundams suck.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 6, 2014)

I prefer my giant mecha to be more slow and stompy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> No, Gundams suck.


When are you getting more gunpla?


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 6, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> When are you getting more gunpla?



Sazabi Ver.Ka is out of stock at HLJ :c


----------



## ms05 (Aug 6, 2014)

wow that's awesome!  I don't have the patience for model building after the GP01 I finished detailing somehow had its hand break and lose the ability to hold its beam rifle after one week.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Sazabi Ver.Ka is out of stock at HLJ :c


Ah, I see.

How are the HG MK II's?

I wanna get one myself.


----------



## ms05 (Aug 6, 2014)

The Gundam mkII is my favorite federation suit.  I love its beam rifle sound and overall look.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> How are the HG MK II's?
> 
> I wanna get one myself.


*RG


ms05 said:


> The Gundam mkII is my favorite federation suit.  I love its beam rifle sound and overall look.


Yeah, Zeta Gundam has a ton of good looking mobile suits.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm not an outright Gundam fan but I do like some of the Gundam series. Mainly 08th MS Team and G Gundam (SHINING FINGER!), although I did also enjoy what I saw of Zeta, Wing, and 00.

I don't like the original or Seed though.

That all said, the only one I ever watched to completion is 08th MS Team. I need to finish them when my internet isn't terrible.
[video=youtube;KXOCzB35kFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXOCzB35kFY[/video]


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 7, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> *R.



The only RGs I have are the RX-78-2 and the GP-01 FB. The latter is amazing, it looks great and isn't too flimsy.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 7, 2014)

ALL my friends were into _Wing_. I couldn't really get into it. But that's where I learned about Gundams and a lot of the desings were downright cool.

I didn't finish _08th MS Team_ because... long story. Besides, I don't think _Toonami_ gave re-runs of it. 

I saw most of _Seed_, but then they stuck it around 4AM-ish in an impossible-follow schedule (one week yes/one week no? WTF!). And that was before daylight savings further messed you up. After many futile VHS recordings, I rage-quit and broswed through the manga. Then came _Destiny_, and the synopsis that I read basically said that it re-started the war.
So I rage-quit the entire series.

It came to a point in _G Gundam_ that I was watching not because I was enjoying it, but rather to see how the heck everything ends. It was cool, though. Cool enough for me to buy an action figure (loose and incomplete, but I regret nothing):



​ 
And lastly, _SD Gundam_ _Force_. I watched all the episodes aired on _Cartoon Network_. Seemed that there was gonna be more... which I would've watched.




​


----------



## ms05 (Aug 7, 2014)

I remember trying to watch Seed when it was in Cartoon Network too. Boy it was a nightmare they moved it around so much. My friends and I gave up and would just order the DVD when it came out once a month.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 7, 2014)

So uh, I guess it's my turn. I been watching gundam since mid 2012(Jesus, It's been _that_ long?) I have watched through 0079 to 00 (I skipped Seed/Seed Destiny and Age). 

Thanks to it, It got me into the Super Robot Wars games which got me into other shows like Mazinger, Getter Robo .etc. Right now I'm watching (while waiting for G reco, Of course) Layzner, Dancouga, Brain Powered and Tekkaman Blade.

EDIT: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x231vov


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't quite remember when I got into it. I think it was about 2005?
The first show I watched was Seed... And I liked it... In retrospect that makes me feed pretty dumb  After that I watched Destiny which I hated. Then I rewatched Seed and hated it as well^^ I did still like the mecha designs though! And I still do!
After that I watched Wing. I thought it was alright, just kinda stupid. Not as stupid as Seed but still. I also watched Endless Waltz before the series.
Then I kind of stopped for a while. The next thing I watched was OO, which I have pretty mixed feelings about. I loved the first season! But the second season felt like during a meeting they realized "FUCK! We totally forgot to add some Newtype magic! O.O"... It was still enjoyable, it just felt... weird.
I then also got into Unicorn. And with that into the glorious Universal Century timeline! So far I definitely enjoyed the UC content more than any other Gundam related content. But I am still haven't seen all of it. I am about half way through Zeta but haven't watched ZZ and V yet.... I did watch all the sidestories though. 08th MS team was amazing!
I just generally like that the UC timeline is more technical than the others.
Other shows I haven't watched yet are Turn A, X, the secon and third generation of Age and Build Fighters.


----------



## ms05 (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah I'll be honest, I recently went back and watched about half a dozen episodes of Seed again when Gundam.Info uploaded the HD remastered versions to youtube, and I don't see what I saw in it back in 2004.  

One thing I forgot, WOW THEY REUSE FOOTAGE SO OFTEN. Cmon Sunrise!  You can't expect people to not notice you've reused the same shot of missiles exploding outside the plants 3 times in 1 episode!

I'm pretty much a U.C. snob besides Wing.  I like all the shows that take place in it with the original series and Zeta being my favorites.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 9, 2014)

ms05 said:


> One thing I forgot, WOW THEY REUSE FOOTAGE SO OFTEN. Cmon Sunrise!  You can't expect people to not notice you've reused the same shot of missiles exploding outside the plants 3 times in 1 episode!


Wing was like that.


----------



## ms05 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah, they used that clip a lot, along with it launching missiles.  

But I like the Heavyarms so that makes it easier to overlook.

I still gotta build that HG Talgeese II, I'll get around to it eventually.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 10, 2014)

ms05 said:


> But I like the Heavyarms so that makes it easier to overlook.


Gundam Leopard from X reused that footage.


----------



## ms05 (Aug 10, 2014)

Lol really?  Cross show footage is really bad.  

Anybody see Gundam abridged when they were still making it?  Loved that too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 19, 2014)

Is anyone excited for G Reco?


----------



## tehashi (Aug 21, 2014)

Totally, i love Gundam Wing and 08th MS Team.  Also, the Developers - Mobile Suit Gundam Before One Year War manga was pretty cool.


----------



## ms05 (Aug 26, 2014)

I just want the origin to come out in the states.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 27, 2014)

ms05 said:


> I just want the origin to come out in the states.


You can always wait for the origin anime.


----------



## Chuchi (Aug 28, 2014)

I've only watched Gundam Wing, and that was back when it played on Cartoon Network when I was younger. But, for whatever reason, my YouTube suggested an episode and here I am, hours later, rewatching the series. It's so much cornier than I remember but it's got that nostalgia value. I find myself strangely compelled to art something related.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;F-Fbb6aBVS0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-Fbb6aBVS0[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 29, 2014)

Anybody know of _Gundam SEED Astray_? It's a small series of manga -_Astray, Astray R, X Astray _and the elusive _Astray B_- (and a couple of anime episodes) takes place within the SEED continuation.

I remember browsing through a volume of it around the mid-late 00's. Looked like a fun read.

This is one of the covers that grabbed my attention:



​
What do you guys think of it?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;I6ByoabdSRk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6ByoabdSRk[/video]


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 5, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> What do you guys think of it?



What do I think of Astray? Two words: Perfect Grade.

It's weird. I am not a SEED fan anymore at all and yet the two PGs I have are both from SEED...


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 5, 2014)

I've only seen g gumdam and gundam wing.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 9, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> What do I think of Astray? Two words: Perfect Grade.
> 
> It's weird. I am not a SEED fan anymore at all and yet the two PGs I have are both from SEED...



So basically it's good enough to inspire buying and taking time to build a highly-detailed model? That's a good indication. ^^

Rad models BTW.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 13, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Rad models BTW.



Thanks! You don't even see that the Strike Freedom is a knock off, right? X3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 14, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Thanks! You don't even see that the Strike Freedom is a knock off, right? X3


Everything in seed is a knock off.

Strike = rx-78-2
Destiny = Zeta and V2
Strike Freedom = Nu


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 14, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Everything in seed is a knock off.
> 
> Strike = rx-78-2
> Destiny = Zeta and V2
> Strike Freedom = Nu



Well yeah, obviously. I was talking about the model^^ I spent only like 1/3 on it compared to what PG Strike Freedom usually costs.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 14, 2014)

Lobar said:


> I prefer my giant mecha to be more slow and stompy.



Slow is entirely relative...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 15, 2014)

Fernin said:


> Slow is entirely relative...


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 16, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Thanks! You don't even see that the Strike Freedom is a knock off, right? X3



Lucky for you, I'm not a Gundam snob... yet.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 16, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


>



Yes, I like vore. Relevance? =0


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 19, 2014)

Fernin said:


> Yes, I like vore.


[video=youtube;If9b7pia5Jc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If9b7pia5Jc&amp;index=4[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Sep 20, 2014)

@Imperial Impact: I'm sure you're trying to be funny or something, but on my end I'm just scratching my head here. Then again communication via meme is a quite a ways below my typical typical level so it's rather unusual to me.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 21, 2014)

Fernin said:


> Then again communication via meme is a quite a ways below my typical typical level so it's rather unusual to me.










ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Lucky for you, I'm not a Gundam snob... yet.



I think you can be a snob and still appreciate the model for what it is.
Compared to other knock off kits is bloody fantastic. For example, I have a few knock off kits from a company called TT Hongli. The MG Zaku II, the MG Destiny and MG Infinite Justice to be precise.
The Zaku is nice. Nothing special. Putting it together worked well but was a tiny bit harder than with real Bandai kits but other than that is is really good.
The Destiny is a piece of shit though. The head looks weird and over time the right elbow broke so it can't hold the anti-ship sword properly anymore.
And the Infinite Justice is probably the best of the three. The head is a bit weird, the plastic feels a tiny bit cheap but other than that it is probably just as good as the original.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 23, 2014)

Fernin said:


> Then again communication via meme is a quite a ways below my typical typical level so it's rather unusual to me.


But it's not a "meme" You just showed up and derailed the topic.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 25, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> But it's not a "meme" You just showed up and derailed the topic.



Ah, but that's where you're incorrect. I showed up and replied in topic to Lobar, who stated a preference to big, slow, stompy mechs. I simply reminded him not all are so slow.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;rGGX6Bmcrls]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGGX6Bmcrls[/video]
SOON.


Fernin said:


> I showed up and replied in topic to Lobar


Replying to someone who's derailing is still derailing.


----------

